# Watch out for the Price of Vaccs by Vets4Pets



## sskmick

I was really taken a back yesterday. My two need their annual vaccinations this month. Last year they had the combi vaccination at Crab Lane Vets one rabbit was something like £38.00 the other was something like £35.00 I assume I got a bit of a discount having two rabbits - no problem.

I received a reminder card from Crab Lane Vets and also one from our local Vets4Pets who all my pets are registered with.

It seemed logical to book the buns with Vet4Pets assuming it would be around £38.00 per rabbit. On booking I asked how much and I was told the combi is £50 per rabbit :yikes: I responded "how much" I was informed that they charged £25 for the single vaccines. As the single vaccine was given every six months this means the original cost of the annual cost of the vaccinations was £100 per rabbit, at Vets4Pets.

My previous vet charged something like £15.00 - £18.00 for the single vaccines.

I cancelled the appointment and got in touch with the Crab Lane Vets their cost of the combi is £38.00 per rabbit I also get a £5.00 discount for both rabbits, total cost £66.00. It will involve a car journey of about 45 - 60 minutes but I have booked in with them on principle.

There really should be a governing body to regulate vets fees okay the cost of living varies in different parts of the Country, and taking into account expertise, but no-one can dispute the expertise of Frances Harcourt Brown and if they charge £38.00 there is no reason why other vets in Yorkshire should charge more.

It pays to shop around.


----------



## Lopside

I know....i have 6 that get vaccinated at the same time plus health checks (teeth, weight etc), pick up fresh metacam, zantac etc for emergencies & and i don't come away with much change from £200. :eek6:


----------



## Adam942

Wow that is expensive... At my vets its £35 for a combi, but they do it for £63 for my two at the same time. I then have the costs of health checks and the usual stuff but that doesnt add up to much unless there is something wrong.

Definetly pays to check around, but also equally important for me to go somewhere I trust, even if they arent the cheapest, i know they understand that my bunnys are my babies and they should be treated as such


----------



## Emma P

Yikes!!! I'm not surprised you shopped around. My vets do an offer for the combined vaccine in May every year for Rabbit Awareness. For one week they take a third off so it's only £17 per bunny. I have 3 so I get everyone done in May. They also offer completely free rabbit check-ups


----------



## magpie

That's not all Vets4Pets though, as mine does the combi bunny vacc for £35  
Each branch is different.


----------



## fiona W

Wow that's a lot! I pay £30 with a full health check or £18 with a basic check up and my local vet.


----------



## sskmick

magpie said:


> That's not all Vets4Pets though, as mine does the combi bunny vacc for £35
> Each branch is different.


Now that is something I wondered about, I know Vets4Pets seems to be a chain so to speak. I would still urge owners to ask "how much" before booking an appointment no matter which vet practice you are registered with.

I would have been perfectly happy to pay between £35.00 to £38.00 for the combi per bunny but £50 per bunny to me was ludicrous.

Vets4Pets had an offer on for dogs over 8 years old, vacs for life for £50.00 which we took advantage of but there is no way I was going to spend £100.00 on vacs for two rabbits for a years protection when I don't have to.

My two are still registered with the Crab Lane Vets and they charge £38.00 less the £5 discount per bunny means I pay a total of £66.00.

I would have contacted our previous vet tbh if I hadn't have had a reminder from the Crab Lane Vets.

I do look after my pets and want to do what is right by them but I will not be ripped off.


----------



## sskmick

Lopside said:


> I know....i have 6 that get vaccinated at the same time plus health checks (teeth, weight etc), pick up fresh metacam, zantac etc for emergencies & and i don't come away with much change from £200. :eek6:


I understand that, I don't have medications in stock just in case it is may be something I should think about.

If you used Vets4Pets in Bramley Leeds with 6 buns you would be paying £300.00 just for the combi vaccine, health checks are free tbh. Additional medication would be on top.

As I have mentioned they do, do some deals which are worth taking advantage of and to be fair the vets themselves are very good with my dog, so on the whole I will not change vets, unless after this thread I am requested to.


----------



## Lopside

geezalooooo!


----------



## sskmick

Lopside said:


> geezalooooo!


I took them to the Crab Lane Vets in Harrogate yesterday the total cost for the two of them was £60.00.

For that they had their combi vaccine and claws clipped and a full health check. I was advised of the fresh veg I should be feeding them, to avoid the muselli type food and the amount of pellets they need.

The vet used an instrument inside their mouths to check their teeth, this was mainly because of Barney's age. They both got a clean bill of health.

The vet advised that Barney is overweight, and suggested I cut down on the pellets. I am so pleased she didn't see him roughly two years ago  I have actually seen him groom his man bits a couple of days ago something he couldn't have done back then.


----------



## Funky

How much? Vets in our town charge £32 plus discount for bringing few buns. I don't like that vet but for vaccine ok although we have founded vet who had special offer and combo vaccine cost us £25 each -I took 6 of mine there -I have saved quite a bit of money.
£50 -what a rip off!


----------



## sskmick

Funky said:


> How much? Vets in our town charge £32 plus discount for bringing few buns. I don't like that vet but for vaccine ok although we have founded vet who had special offer and combo vaccine cost us £25 each -I took 6 of mine there -I have saved quite a bit of money.
> *£50 -what a rip off!*


So you can understand why we took them to Harrogate it cost £60 for both of them including a thorough health check and claws clipping. :thumbup1:

Mind you it cost us £40 yesterday at our local vets for Duke my dog, as he is having problems with his eyes again. 

Pets are an expensive worry, but we wouldn't be without em.


----------



## sskmick

magpie said:


> That's not all Vets4Pets though, as mine does the combi bunny vacc for £35
> Each branch is different.


I have been doing some digging around and Vets4Pets do the lifetime vaccination for £99.00 for dogs, cats and rabbits.

To me that is just ludicrous when they do a lifetime vaccination for dogs over 8 and cats over 10 for £50.00.

Needless to say they will not be getting my custom for the rabbits vaccinations. Not at £50 per rabbit annually. :frown2:


----------



## happysaz133

Wow I'm really Lucky, its £20 per rabbit at my vets, which is surprising because every other thing at that vets is sky high usually. Maybe they give me a discount as I take 5 at once. It was only £100 for them last month.


----------



## Lopside

I've been phoning round locally today. My vet charges 39.50 with 10 percent discount. Still a lot when you have 6! Most vets wanted 40 quid.


----------



## Micky93

The vets that I take the buns too to have their vaccinations only charges £23.60 for them each. I did ring a couple others before booking to see where seemed to have the best deal, and the local companion care vets were asking £45 each for the exact same vaccination 

I'm pleased though as the vets they go to are really knowledgeable and were really helpful in bunny care


----------



## Lopside

well i have been charged £154 for 6 rabbits.....i did question how 39.50 less 10 % multi rabbit discount x 6 came to 154.05 but they seemed happy with it! :wink:


----------



## DrMunns

I was just quoted £164 to vaccinate 2 rabbits, £62 each but it is the combined Myxi RHV1&2 vaccine


----------



## SusieRainbow

DrMunns said:


> I was just quoted £164 to vaccinate 2 rabbits, £62 each but it is the combined Myxi RHV1&2 vaccine


Please note ths thread is over 6 years old so no doubt prices will have changed. That sounds quite reasonable for a combined vaccine.


----------

